# Confiker eye chart



## twilyth (Apr 9, 2009)

It looks like the conficker malware is gearing up for something

There is a working group dealing with the problem and they have a test if you want to double check your system.

There is a link in the article here.

Here is the direct link

May the schlong be with you.


----------

